
Elon Musk: In less than 20 years, owning a car will be like owning a horse - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-owning-a-car-in-20-years-like-owning-a-horse-2015-11
======
mattbillenstein
"We'll have flying cars any day now..."

~~~
rcurry
At this point I'd settle for a flying horse even.

------
hugh4
Just as long as I'm still allowed to own a car, much as I'm still allowed to
own a horse, I'm okay with this.

~~~
informatimago
You would probably be "restricted" to roads with little traffic.

Just like horses are forbidden from highways, most of the high traffic road
network will probably be allowed only to driverless connected cars. Not at
first, but eventually.

------
rcurry
Okay, but I seem to recall being told that entire cities were going to be
designed around the Segway too.

